# My blog dedicated to Metal/Punk Halloween songs



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

Please check it out!
http://halloweenmetal.blogspot.com/


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll make sure to check it out and follow it! I also began a metal blog on Blogspot recently. Mine is called Queen of Thunder -- One Woman's Heavy Metal Blog. 

http://thequeenofthunder.blogspot.com/


----------

